# Need An Image!



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

HELP!!!!

I need an mage of a sunken faced zombie!
e it pro or non pro

I mean, skull like, but not too far gone

like, sunken cheeks and eyes etc

Any help?


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

i can not draw good but maybe you could use a picture of maria schriver.


----------

